# 43 and looking towards Double donation



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi

Has anyone around 43 years old used Donor eggs for IVF (from the UK in UK treatment )? I would be using double donation/ am single  , and any advice / experiences would be helpful as I consider this next step  - thank you ! x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

A friend of mine did embryo adoption at a clinic in the Southampton area and was successful, think it cost around 4500


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

No personal experiences, just wanted to wish you the very best on the next part of your fertility journey x


----------



## SingleMommaBe (Oct 28, 2019)

@snowdropwood I'm 42 and considering embryo donation, I'm single too.  I think I heard your name in another post somewhere.  Anyway, I'm leaning towards overseas treatment.

@kittykat76 4500 euro in Southhampton?  That's amazing!  So they got an embryo donor?  Was it a frozen embryo?  Were the donors a couple who had a previous treatment?


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes - we have chatted before  - I am looking into treatment in Bristol atm, joined DCN ( donor conception network) which seems informative / helpful xx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Snowdropwood, I'm 43 and I did double donation at the Lister in London.  I'm currently 29 weeks pregnant from that cycle.  I'm married but my husband has male factor infertility so we were already using donor sperm but then due to my age we moved to donor egg too.  I've found it harder to find others who have done double donation as most are just donor egg or sperm although I have connected with some other ladies on Instagram.


----------



## Ghosttown (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey there! I am having embryo donation (x2) in Prague in March. I am 45 and my husband is 47. We've never been pregnant. We've tried IUI's and Clomid years ago. We didn't think we would try anymore and have had a child free life but then- I changed my mind. We are pretty excited. The cost overseas is quite reasonable- way better than what we would pay here in the US.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Snowdrop
I'm solo mum and did double donor but had embryos made for me rather than donated embryos already made.  I had my treatment in Cyprus although I'd rather have stayed in the UK the costs were prohibitive.  If you want identifiable donors I believe Portugal they are now doing open embryo donation.
TCCx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks all - I have an appointment  soon in Bristol for assessment for DD. I have found Portugal clinics also very informative and offering non anonymous treatment.  I think counselling is also necessary at this time as I feel I stand at a crossroads and feel quite overwhelmed at times.  DCN also really helpful inc library, forum, workshops etc . xx


----------



## ToughCookie (Sep 15, 2012)

Hope it goes well for you.
I've been looking into DD or embryo donation mainly from clinics abroad (Institut Marques and IFC), if I do go ahead with it I want to do it by next year as i'll be 44 this year. I want to focus on getting me healthy again before starting as its fair to say I haven't been taking good care of myself since my Husband and I split.


----------



## Padellina (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi ladies, can I join you? 
I will start donor egg treatment soon. We found an altruistic donor and hope to start soon in the UK.  It would be great if we could keep in touch. 
I haven’t join the DCN yet but I am planning to do it soon
All the best


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@Padellina- I am not in the same position, just wanted to tell I will be keeping my fingers crossed for success of your treatment x


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi  - yes certainly  - On FF there are various threads in different places often about similar things so sometimes I loose track ! 

AFM I am single /43 so having DD treatment in the UK  - I found choosing the donor really harrowing tbh , I have the planning appointment tomorrow so i will know more then . I am writing down questions for the clinic as and when they arise.  I feel quite overwhelmed at times atm. Yes the DNC has books to borrow and talks etc - there is a convention coming up soon I am thinking I might attend as it has talks / groups for 'thinkers and tryers' Yes do keep posting here xx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

HI, 

I recently had planning appointment for DD treatment .  Quite surprised how long /complex the treatment protocol is,  how expensive each subsequent ET would be  - i have to decide about the embryoscope incubator (camera ) too.  I guess I am tired and worried in general - in the midst of this it is difficult to see getting through each stage , the patience and ongoing resiliance required and being a single person i grieve for various hopes i had, i know it has to be a day at a time and 'trying' to carry on as 'normal ' ( long ago forgot what that was tbh !) . The clinic are generally helpful though I have to chase up things quite a bit it seems , I guess they are v busy.  I am thinking maybe to go to the DCN conference in April in London xx


----------



## SingleMommaBe (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello @snowdropwood I guess things are on hold?  I do wish this will be over soon


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Yes it is . The donor had started but it was still cancelled , so very difficult for everyone.  What is your situation with treatment xx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi - that sounds very positive ! 

I  have viability scan this week at 7/8 weeks ,  though just tested at home as the clinic doesnt do the 'blood tests, so early days indeed !


----------

